# 1939 Bare Metal Colson



## tjkajecj (Jul 13, 2019)

My tastes have changed over the years from restoration... to whatever I could get (cheap)... to currently...original.
But, I always wanted to try a bare metal project.
Started this a while back, but life got in the way.

1939 Colson out of Kansas, I got a kick out of the sellers remark about there being something wrong with the front wheel.






Had it setup as a rider at work with a 3 speed Nexus for a while till I got the wheel and fenders done.





Finally had some time this past week to get everything back on.
The frame, fork and sheet metal parts have a coat of clear paint in order to keep the rust at bay. (I know...sacrilegious to some)
I still have to do the fender braces, but these aftermarkets will have to do for now.
Added a rack and chain guard I had leftover.
As always, still more to do, but it's satisfying to be close to the finish line. 

Tim


----------



## mike j (Jul 13, 2019)

I had to say three Hail Mary's to get over the clear coat, but I think it looks great. Really nice job & I'm a sucker for old Colson's.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 13, 2019)

pretty sure that clear doesn't matter in this case, pretty much the same as painting it whatever color you want it to be.

nice bicycle


----------



## Boris (Jul 13, 2019)

Looks GREAT!!!!


----------



## vincev (Jul 13, 2019)

I like !


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 14, 2019)

Looks great. Nice work.
Hammerhead


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 14, 2019)

That bike musta taken a hell of a hit. I've never seen a Colson fork bent like that!:eek:


----------



## tjkajecj (Jul 14, 2019)

Installed backward, although it did take a hit at some point in its life.
The bend was minor.

Tim


----------



## Boris (Jul 14, 2019)

tjkajecj said:


> Installed backward, although it did take a hit at some point in its life.
> The bend was minor.
> 
> Tim




The only way I can think of installing a fork backward is if you insert it from the top of the steer tube.


----------



## tjkajecj (Jul 14, 2019)

How about spun reversed?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 14, 2019)

tjkajecj said:


> Installed backward, although it did take a hit at some point in its life.
> The bend was minor.
> 
> Tim



Yeah, I noticed it was flipped. It's just those forged blade style Colson forks are almost bulletproof. I've heard they were swapped in on Schwinn bombers during the early Mountain bike days due to their strength.


----------



## gkeep (Jul 16, 2019)

Very inspirational! Your making me think about a bare metal 54 Monark frame I have, springer fork and white tires with polished steel, hmmmm...


----------



## tjkajecj (Jul 16, 2019)

I had parts that I could not paint match to other bikes I have, and this was not a valuable bike.
So I did not feel to bad about experimenting with it.

Just a warning, I have a girls bike I may do to match.
But, like I said earlier, I am in more of an original phase now.
Not going to make a habit of this.

Tim


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 16, 2019)

tjkajecj said:


> I had parts that I could not paint match to other bikes I have, and this was not a valuable bike.
> So I did not feel to bad about experimenting with it.
> 
> Just a warning, I have a girls bike I may do to match.
> ...



I think it looks pretty cool


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 16, 2019)

Tim, you did a great job on it, you should bring to Culver’s on Saturday night.


----------



## tjkajecj (Jul 16, 2019)

Rob,

I swear, I wan't copying your bare metal project.

I already have a full truck load, '39 Monark, 28" Colson, '35 American Flyer, '41 his and her Colson snap tanks
A tricycle or two, if they will fit

Going to be hot.

Tim


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 16, 2019)

tjkajecj said:


> Rob,
> 
> I swear, I wan't copying your bare metal project.
> 
> ...



Oh I know that, I love it. Glad your coming. Yeah I’m not looking forward to the boiling ass heat but it’s what we do. See you there!


----------

